# For Sale



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone want to buy the rights ound: to a cute username. I just thought of it after my post to Karen's thread. What do you think of this one , I stole from our latest Derby and Preakness winnner.... I'LL HAV ANOTHER ound: 
a real bargain , $50.00 . (no lawyers needed) :brick:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Anyone want to buy the rights ound: to a cute username. I just thought of it after my post to Karen's thread. What do you think of this one , I stole from our latest Derby and Preakness winnner.... I'LL HAV ANOTHER ound:
> a real bargain , $50.00 . (no lawyers needed) :brick:


Very cure! If I didn't already have a name picked out for my eventual puppy, I might take you up on it!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Two bits someone is registering their puppy that very same name as I type. I'm sure you're not the only Havanese owner who thought of it with the recent horse race wins. lol


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

When I was a child, my best friend had a dog named Extra. When I asked why he had that name, she said her mom named him that because he was an Extra Mouth to Feed. :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lsprick said:


> When I was a child, my best friend had a dog named Extra. When I asked why he had that name, she said her mom named him that because he was an Extra Mouth to Feed. :biggrin1:


LOL , gee what's wrong with Buddy.?


----------

